# 14 yr old with bad arthritis suddenly won't sleep on bed



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

My 14 year old golden slept on my bed up until he couldn't get on and off anymore without assistance. After that I got him a bed and he loved it. He has slept there for the last several years. He would occasionally go sleep on the hardwood floor when it was hot but he always started off on the bed and then would move to the hard wood. During the winter (which it is now) he always sleeps on his bed, curled up in a ball. The past two weeks have become quite strange. He's restless, he paces and pants, he's not happy in my bedroom, and he barks consistently unless someone is with him. I've had to start sleeping in the living room on the couch because that's the only place he will settle down to sleep. I've moved his bed anywhere and everywhere and he still won't touch it. He got on it once for 5 minutes last week then back it was to the hardwood floor. He's 14 and has significant joint damage. It is literally bone on bone now and he has bone spurs. He takes pain medicine daily for it... I just don't understand why he suddenly wants to sleep on the hard wood.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry your boy is uncomfortable. 

The barking and pacing sounds like it might also be a symptom of dementia sometimes found in older animals. Perhaps a phone call to your regular vet is in order, to inquire about that and they can decide if he needs to be seen.

As for not sleeping on his bed - is it possible the bed got soiled a bit? Is he incontinent, even a little? Many dogs will not go near something that they feel is soiled with bodily fluids. Will he sleep on a clean blanket? If he will sleep on something else, perhaps his bed needs to be cleaned.

I wonder, too, if he just plain feels too warm and that is why he prefers the floor to his bed.

I just bought a new bed for my senior golden and he LOVES it. It was inexpensive too. Here's a link"
https://www.tanga.com/deals/80e5bd4...tm_source=tanganetwork&utm_campaign=shopsmart

I hope you find some answers for your handsome boy and I would call the vet to discuss your concerns.


----------

